# My haunt, on Google Maps!



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I was amazed when I looked up my address on Google Maps to find this picture:










They must be on an october schedule for my neighborhood, the last time they took a picture I had just started decorating and had skulls over my outside lanterns.

Pretty awesome either way!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just checked ours and all they got was a boring summer picture. Not even remotely way cool like your picture


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> I just checked ours and all they got was a boring summer picture. Not even remotely way cool like your picture


 Haha...me too.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

How cool is that...??!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That is so cool!


----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

That's great!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Last time I checked I had giant valentines hanging in my window. Lets see what holiday they've captured this year...


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

My picture was of Halloween but it is now a spring picture from last year. I like the Halloween one better.


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

That's great!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

That's very cool!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool for you. Just checked and my house is mostly blocked by trees out front and must be an old pic as the city cut down one of the trees several years ago.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Just checked mine and looks couple of years old in the spring. The tree my wife planted when my mother came out last spring right after I finished chemo isn't there. At least the overhead shot finally changed, the previous one was apparently while I was cleaning my garage out since I had a big blue tarp on my front lawn drying out after cleaning it.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Gee wiz, that couldn't have been taken at a more perfect moment!
Good for you. That's awesome!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

How nice! they got a picture of mine "finally" (they kept missing my street) and it's shortly after hurricane Irene. You can still see the hay in the back yard where the soil was removed due to the oil spill and flood mud on some trees, and the dumpster in the driveway for construction. Kind of makes one proud.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Typical Denver Halloween...snow on the ground....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

So jealous! My house had Halloween stuff on GM until they did the last update, now it's just a dull summer shot...


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

That is pretty awesome! I'd be calling all my friends saying "look me up on google earth!"


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hahaha awesome!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Google maps has my haunt from the aerial view. I can see the plane I am working on the back yard and the graveyard fence up front. On the street view though, it has the tank I built as a parade float for a Young Marines group. Can't beat that haha. I screen shotted both before they change.


----------

